
Petition: Do not rename the default branch from “master” to “main” - mxschmitt
https://www.change.org/p/github-do-not-rename-the-default-branch-from-master-to-main
======
chmaynard
The Software Freedom Conservancy has proposed that Git should make the name of
the default branch configurable.

[https://sfconservancy.org/news/2020/jun/23/gitbranchname/](https://sfconservancy.org/news/2020/jun/23/gitbranchname/)

This seems like a very sensible course of action and I would sign a petition
to that effect. Further, does git init really need to create a default branch?
Perhaps that step could be left to the user.

